# CanAm tube issues with inside corners



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thought I would get some input on a problem I have been getting using the tube with the inside corner applicator. 

Most of the new houses I do have 9' and sometimes 10' ceiling height. The standard is the 9'. The problem I have been getting is, when I run my inside corners with the tube using the corner applicator the top 18" to 12" where the corner meets the ceiling skims the mud usually to one side (right side mostly). I run the tube from floor to ceiling. I tried to adjust the angle and position of the tube to compensate but it still seems to happen to me.

Am I maybe putting too much pressure on the tube? Am I getting all out of whack near the tops? Should I adjust my mud consistency? Any tips would be appreciated 

I am also getting a hairline crack at times after I run my 3" top coat. Are my flushers maybe getting worn out? The ones I use are for the CanAm tube. Is there a better flusher I can get that will work with the tube?

THANKS!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What brand of applicator are you running?? A Can am?

Try running them off a bucket to start the higher area to get the tube at the right angle, If its to off angle then the ball opening will get halved and favour one point and you wont be able to get it square in there.

Or are you using a direct flusher?? If so no body seems to be able to run them so your not alone.

Your question starts with im using and applicator then ends with im using a flusher on the tube so that's two different methods?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Cazna, have you tried the CG-75 ?
Far left in the first pic:
http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply cazna. I use the corner mud applicator on the tube to apply a bead of mud to both sides and then use the flusher with a separate handle to smooth out the corner. I'll try and get some photos taken of the applicator and flusher so people can see what I am working with  I'm pretty sure both the corner applicator and flusher are CanAm brand. The applicator is fairly new and is a lot like my old one. The only difference is the new one came with 4 wheels instead of the standard 2 like the old one. I actually took off the back 2 wheels because it seemed to leave way too much mud in the inside corner when used.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Tom

No I haven't used one of those direct flushers before, There was a thread a while back on it and the few that had, seemed to say its to tricky running the tube, pushing mud, holding it all square to make it work, Things got a little messy.

One unanswered question though was whats one like on a mudrunner? Which and angleheads prob a better choice.


Oldtimer I think your just getting the angles of holding the tube out of square that's causing your problems. All the tools need held at the correct angles to make things happen, Trouble is reaching up and down and all around all that changes, Taller shorter older younger all has an effect on our reaching so its different for all of us, hence all the different methods of taping.


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

cazna said:


> Or are you using a direct flusher?? If so no body seems to be able to run them so your not alone.


My boss has one, he's a wizard with it. I've never used it, I'm generally tidying up/packing up while he does it, it takes him 30min or so to do the whole house and makes it look super easy. 2 of our other guys use them too, we're in aus.

In fact, he has the wheel style applicator, he pulled it out of the case the other day, looked at the internals with the tube in his other hand and said "y'know, I've never even used this". And put it back in the case and threw on the direct applicator. He doesn't know any different


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Think maybe I might be just getting into some bad habits and not realizing it. I am kind of just winging it when it comes to new tools and learn as I go. That's the problem with working alone for all these years. Can't bounce ideas and techniques off anyone. I do miss those days of working with a taping crew


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sheep said:


> My boss has one, he's a wizard with it. I've never used it, I'm generally tidying up/packing up while he does it, it takes him 30min or so to do the whole house and makes it look super easy. 2 of our other guys use them too, we're in aus.
> 
> In fact, he has the wheel style applicator, he pulled it out of the case the other day, looked at the internals with the tube in his other hand and said "y'know, I've never even used this". And put it back in the case and threw on the direct applicator. He doesn't know any different


Get a vid of him running it and tell him he will b famous!:thumbup:
Welcome by the way Mr Sheep:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats what dwt is for mate bouncing ideas I don't even have tools yet and I have a system I think will work lol little do I know when I actually use them its gonna be a whole different ball game


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

sheep said:


> My boss has one, he's a wizard with it. I've never used it, I'm generally tidying up/packing up while he does it, it takes him 30min or so to do the whole house and makes it look super easy. 2 of our other guys use them too, we're in aus.
> 
> In fact, he has the wheel style applicator, he pulled it out of the case the other day, looked at the internals with the tube in his other hand and said "y'know, I've never even used this". And put it back in the case and threw on the direct applicator. He doesn't know any different


What tools does he use mate and whats his system with them all if you don't mind and if u were u I'd be wingeing until. He let me have a go that's how I got u to use my bosses mud box and flatboxes now I'm better than him lol won't get good If u don't try and fail first I always say


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> Hey Cazna, have you tried the CG-75 ?
> Far left in the first pic:
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


Tom I think u need to put 1 out for testing!:thumbsup:
It could b a money maker if it's good!:thumbup:


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/corner-flushers/830-3-direct-corner-flusher.html this is what we use to top. To tape we use a banjo and a glazer. We top after a 12' box, right at the end of a job. As far as I can tell, he just starts at the bottom, pushes up, goes 3/4 of the way, and then goes down from the top, then does a bit of a glaze run (as in, doesn't push out mud. He kicks a bucket of water around to keep the head clean. We do the same with the glazer, clean it when too much mud builds up or gets gunky. Hope that explains it.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Tom I think u need to put 1 out for testing!:thumbsup:
> It could b a money maker if it's good!:thumbup:


It's been out since December 2006:
http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Dec06.htm

Seems to have a relatively loyal following. I'm sure most people haven't tried it though. Skids are designed to work similar to the ports in a corner finisher. You run it the same way.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> It's been out since December 2006:
> http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Dec06.htm
> 
> Seems to have a relatively loyal following. I'm sure most people haven't tried it though. Skids are designed to work similar to the ports in a corner finisher. You run it the same way.


Must have missed the boat on that 1 Tom!
Who has kept it?:blink:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Thought I would get some input on a problem I have been getting using the tube with the inside corner applicator.
> 
> Most of the new houses I do have 9' and sometimes 10' ceiling height. The standard is the 9'. The problem I have been getting is, when I run my inside corners with the tube using the corner applicator the top 18" to 12" where the corner meets the ceiling skims the mud usually to one side (right side mostly). I run the tube from floor to ceiling. I tried to adjust the angle and position of the tube to compensate but it still seems to happen to me.
> 
> ...


 
When you roll the tape out does the mud look equal on both sides? If so it may be your angle head/ flusher adjustment is out of whack. If mud gushes out one side and not the other when you roll, I would check for dry mud in the tube head. An angl crack in the finish coat may mean you are leaving too much mud over the tape. It is an adjustment problem. Or worn blades. If the crack is just in the top coat, you can scrape the inside of the angle.


----------

